# Soured Cream?



## marissa82 (Jul 2, 2006)

i found this recipe for chocolate brownies and it says for the topping (like an icing kinda topping) that i need to combine soured cream and melted chocolated to spread on the top and leave it in the fridge to set.

now im kina confused with what they mean by soured cream, cuz it can't be sour cream cuz that sounds pretty wrong for a brownie recipe, and im not sure whether it needs to thickened normal cream

can someone help me out here please

btw im from aust, (cuz some terminolgy differ in cooking and other stuff)


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2006)

i'm not sure but i'm thinking it's supposed to be sour cream.


----------



## marissa82 (Jul 2, 2006)

i dont think im prepared to use sour cream, as im making it for a special occasion, so can anyone help me what i should combine the choc with to use as a similar topping to be set in the fridge

(the recipe only asked for the soured cream and melted dark choc)


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 2, 2006)

marissa, if you post the recipe we can take a look and see if it sounds good or if we can come up with an alternative topping for you.


----------



## SimonJ621 (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm also going to say sour cream. Sour cream icing is a fairly common recipe, usually pretty simply just sour cream, sugar, and some sort of whipped cream as well. There is also coconut added many times. 

Try it with sour cream  I'm sure you'll be suprisingly delited.

Gruss,
Jason


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 2, 2006)

Sour cream--not "soured" cream. It is thick and will make a tangy "icing".


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 2, 2006)

You buy sour cream in the dairy section at your super market. The brand names are either Deans, Swiss Valley or Daisy and more I'm sure. It comes in 8 or 16 oz. containers. You use it in cooking or put it on baked potatoes.


----------



## BigDog (Jul 2, 2006)

Remember, she's from Austrailia, and may not have the same brands as here. 

Marissa, I would concur with what others have said of posting the recipe so we all can take a peek and try to help make sense of it. I agree with the others that what we call sour cream (a creamy, almost yogurty in consistency) is oft used in desserts. Soured cream, in my "dictionary" would be cream in liquid form past its expiration date. 

Worst case scenario, ditch the sour(ed) cream and replace with mascarpone?


----------



## SimonJ621 (Jul 2, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Soured cream, in my "dictionary" would be cream in liquid form past its expiration date.


Actually, sour cream is exactly that... cream that has naturally soured. Now, todays manufactured sour cream obviously has extra bacteria and stabalizers added to it, but soured cream is sour cream  

The difference between spoiled milk/cream and sour cream, is the bacteria. Milk doesn't turn into sour cream after it spoils because too much of the wrong bacteria are present. The production of sour cream has to be fairly controlled so that only the correct bacteria are present to produce lactic-acid (which gives it the sour taste).

And to make homemade sour cream, you can mix cream and buttermilk (buttermilk has the bacteria you're looking for) in an air tight, sterilized jar, then just leave it in a warm place overnight until it gets thick. 

Here's a good web reference for the definition:

http://www.answers.com/topic/sour-cream

Gruss,
Jason


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 2, 2006)

I've seen recipes for that before, & yes they do mean "Sour Cream".  I don't know what area/country you're from Marissa82, but here "sour cream" is a really thick commercially-made semi-fermented milk product.

And yes - believe it or not, it can taste absolutely FABULOUS when combine with desserts - chocolate, cheesecake, custards, puddings.  It's an extremely versatile ingredient.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 4, 2006)

marissa82 said:
			
		

> i dont think im prepared to use sour cream, as im making it for a special occasion, so can anyone help me what i should combine the choc with to use as a similar topping to be set in the fridge
> 
> (the recipe only asked for the soured cream and melted dark choc)


 
Follow the recipe and use sour (soured depending on the origin of the recipe) cream - not heavy cream, or whipping cream, or créme fraîche unless you want to thin it out a bit with heavy cream, etc. - use what the recipe called for - _sour cream_!

I don't understand why you want to make "something" but do not want to use the ingredients the recipe calls for ... especially for something as standard as a sour cream frosting. There are many very elegant cakes that have a sour cream frosting (such as Red Velvet ) ... my Grandma's chocolate sheet cake had a sour cream and chocolate frosting, and so did her frosted brownies recipe.

The sour cream really adds a little "zip" and doesn't make the frosting taste "sour" at all!!!


----------



## marissa82 (Jul 4, 2006)

oh i c thanks for ur comments.

its not that i dont wanna use sour cream, i just wasnt sure whether the recipe may have meant something different as it did say "soured" (so i thought it may be something organic or etc lol) i guess i was just being too fussy with the words.

i also wasnt aware that recipes do use sour cream with sweet stuff as it does kinda sound a bit odd, esp cuz i rarely make icing  

oh and to answer some of ur replys i know what sour cream is lol, we often eat it with potato wedges and sweet chilli sauce yum   and yes it is also thick and the same as the usa here in aust

i'm making it for my uncle who is comin from overseas, so i wanna make a good impression, hence not wanting to make anything risky  

i'll let u guys know how i went   (if i am brave enough to do it)

and just to confirm the recipe calls for 125 g melted dark choc combined with 50 ml soured cream


----------



## Little Miss J (Jul 4, 2006)

Am an aussie too.  We do get sour cream - not the same brands but its pretty easy to find in the supermarket fridge!

I think that the sour cream might make it a little less rich than if you used ordinary cream?!  Would that be right.  Just a guess


----------

